# My best friend



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2012)

Shot on Stanage Edge Derbyshire on a Leica M4 28mmF2 Ultron, 10 years out of date Tmax 400 @iso 200 developed in Rodinal 1+50 for 8.5 mins


----------



## runnah (Dec 10, 2012)

The YooKay has such great names for places.

The action of the wind give it a nice live feeling.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2012)

We desperately need to get you some film from *this *century...


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> We desperately need to get you some film from *this *century...



Ive just bought a 100' of HP5


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2012)

runnah said:


> The YooKay has such great names for places.
> 
> The action of the wind give it a nice live feeling.



Cheers its a fantastic area where we live for walking and climbing
here's one on the way up


----------



## invisible (Dec 10, 2012)

gsgary said:


>


Snowy? Is that you Tintin?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2012)

invisible said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




No i'm Archie


----------



## TimothyPeacock (Dec 10, 2012)

Ooh Ek, someone from my old neck of the woods!

I used to live just outside Sheffield when I was younger, used to head out to the Peak District every weekend for a bit of walking and climbing around Hathersage and Edale!

Lovely photo too!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2012)

TimothyPeacock said:


> Ooh Ek, someone from my old neck of the woods!
> 
> I used to live just outside Sheffield when I was younger, used to head out to the Peak District every weekend for a bit of walking and climbing around Hathersage and Edale!
> 
> Lovely photo too!



Cheers where are you living now ?


----------



## TimothyPeacock (Dec 11, 2012)

gsgary said:


> TimothyPeacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh Ek, someone from my old neck of the woods!
> ...



In London now, with a career in Theatre it's the best place to be. I certainly miss the Peaks though.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2012)

TimothyPeacock said:


> In London now, with a career in Theatre it's the best place to be. I certainly miss the Peaks though.



The next Sean Bean or behind the scenes , i couldnt live in London i moved from St Ives Cornwall to Chesterfield i love it round there but it dont beat Cornwall


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > The YooKay has such great names for places.
> ...


Is that shot on your new HP5+ ?!


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > The YooKay has such great names for places.
> ...


Who is dropping those gigantic  mill stones allover Derbyshire ? It is not your first photo I see them on. Or is this old Roman Empire army depot of spare wheels for theirs war wagons ?


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like Archie's about to be blown off that rock


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice to meet you, Archie. You look good, albeit a bit windswept. Don't let it blow you over! 
(Sorry, I can't say much about the film you used or the developing method, as that's all Greek to me. All I know that I still have ONE HP5 in the fridge - and from THIS century, too! - for the Leica that I always MEAN to get out again one day and ... erm ... never do :blushing: )


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2012)

timor said:


> Is that shot on your new HP5+ ?!



No that is T max 400 about 10 years out of date, it was taken on the way up to where i shot Archie


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Nice to meet you, Archie. You look good, albeit a bit windswept. Don't let it blow you over!
> (Sorry, I can't say much about the film you used or the developing method, as that's all Greek to me. All I know that I still have ONE HP5 in the fridge - and from THIS century, too! - for the Leica that I always MEAN to get out again one day and ... erm ... never do :blushing: )



Why not post that Leica to me


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Is that shot on your new HP5+ ?!
> ...


My question was rhetorical , but what about those mill wheels high up in the hills ?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 12, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Why not post that Leica to me



Oh nooooooo


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2012)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



They where cut insitu on the hills the ones in Derbyshire where i live were used to grind animal feed because the stone is soft and leaves grit in the milled grain, we also have lots of Neolithic sites (stone circles,cairns and mounds)


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Why not post that Leica to me
> ...



Please, your not using it and it is going to waste, do you know what model it is ? because a special M3 was sold last week for $1.3 million


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2012)

I asked her a few years ago for it, when she started shooting digital a lot.  She wouldn't send it to me, either!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 12, 2012)

Still no. I keep PLANNING to use it more.
And the one I have here is an M5, my sister's got an M3 and an M2 in her possession... (which she doesn't use, either, but won't give away).


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Still no. I keep PLANNING to use it more.
> And the one I have here is an M5, my sister's got an M3 and an M2 in her possession... (which she doesn't use, either, but won't give away).


:greenpbl:  to you both!    (not really)

It will be a FUN day when you post something you've shot with it.   Why, I think you should go get it right now, and drop that HP5 in it!    :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 12, 2012)

NOW? It's pitch black darkness outside!!! What am I going to photograph!? My place hardly has any street lights, let alone any other! It's the back of beyond where I live, ask all those who've been here for the TPF-Germany meet-up! 
Tomorrow... maybe. OK?


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > but what about those mill wheels high up in the hills ?
> ...


 That's interesting, Thanks.


----------



## invisible (Dec 12, 2012)

gsgary said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Tintin and Snowy:


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> NOW? It's pitch black darkness outside!!! What am I going to photograph!? My place hardly has any street lights, let alone any other! It's the back of beyond where I live, ask all those who've been here for the TPF-Germany meet-up!
> Tomorrow... maybe. OK?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> NOW? It's pitch black darkness outside!!! What am I going to photograph!? My place hardly has any street lights, let alone any other! It's the back of beyond where I live, ask all those who've been here for the TPF-Germany meet-up!
> Tomorrow... maybe. OK?



Thats no excuse if your not going to use it its coming to Chesterfield


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2012)

gsgary said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> > NOW? It's pitch black darkness outside!!! What am I going to photograph!? My place hardly has any street lights, let alone any other! It's the back of beyond where I live, ask all those who've been here for the TPF-Germany meet-up!
> ...


Dude, I have first dibs.  :razz:


----------

